# [OT] Password cracker dla rar

## Schem

Witam

chciałem się pobawić i jednocześnie sprawdzić moje hasła oraz szybkość kompa. Zrobiłem sobie plik rar zabezpieczony hasłem (kilka plików, hasła są długie, krótkie, ze znakami specjalnymi, bez itd.) i teraz szukam czegoś, co przemieli te pliki i poda mi w jakim czasie udało mu się złamać zabezpieczenie. 

Znalazłem na googlach tylko RAR Password Cracker dla windows. Na linuksa jest tylko zestaw programów w stylu Johna The Rippera, ale one wyciągają tylko hasła systemowe a to mnie nie interesuje, bo włamywać się nie będę nigdzie  :Smile: 

Zatem, czy jest jakiś miły programik w naszej distro, albo jakiś zewnętrzny, który łamie hasła, którymi zabezpieczone są pliki. Nie musi mi tego hasła wyświetlać, byle podał czas w którym się z tym uporał. Jeszcze będę szukał (w guitoo też), ale jak ktoś może pomóc...

A może jakieś inne rodzaje plików? Nie upieram się przy rarach

----------

## Dawid159

 *Schem wrote:*   

> AR Password Cracker dla windows

  A próbowałeś go puścić przez wine  :Wink: 

----------

## Gogiel

 *Dawid159 wrote:*   

>  *Schem wrote:*   AR Password Cracker dla windows  A próbowałeś go puścić przez wine 

 

Ale przy czyms takim bedzie tez duza strata wydajnosci.

Ja proponuje napisac jakis skrypcik w Bashu/Perlu z uzyciem 'unrar' (i moze jakiegos slownika).

----------

## m@niac!

metoda slownikowa niczemu nie sluzy, bo wtedy obciazenie sprzetu jest minimalne, raczej chodziloby tu o bruteforce, zeby sie komp troche wysilil.

----------

## Schem

 *m@niac! wrote:*   

>  raczej chodziloby tu o bruteforce, zeby sie komp troche wysilil.

 

Dokładnie  :Twisted Evil: 

Do tego unikam haseł "słownikowych", bo złamanie tego to raczej kwestia szczęścia, albo głupiego trafu - spasuje 4 albo 24 słowo. Nie ma to powiązania ze sprzętem. Ja chcę sprawdzić ile czasu zajmie złamanie 4 znakowgo hasła, 9 znakowego, 13 znakowego itp. Do tego jaki wpływ mają znaki specjalne. Po prostu chcę sprawdzić jakie są realne czasy i jaki układ znaków sprawia jakie takie kłopoty łamaczowi.

Znalazłem dla zipów :  fcrackzip - walczę z tym. 

Dwuznakowe hasło znalazł w 3 sek. (John The Ripper wyciągnął je z /etc/shadow w 2 min 9 sek) 

Ale zwykłe słowo (w sensie, że bez znaków specjalnych) o długości 8 literek, to już mieli 40 minut i na razie zaproponował jakąś bzdurę. Robi dalej.

Trochę to dziwne, bo John wyciąga je już 15 h... i nic...

Nie znam się na tym, ale dla mnie hasło w stylu 

```
dupencja
```

 to powinno być moment złamane  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Mam Athlona XP 1600+ i 512 ramu - obciązenie procka 100% i tylko 490 ramu. Swapa nawet nie tyknie. W zasadzie wysila się tyle, co przy emerge  :Smile: 

----------

## Gogiel

```
john -test
```

----------

## quat

 *Schem wrote:*   

> Ja chcę sprawdzić ile czasu zajmie złamanie 4 znakowgo hasła, 9 znakowego, 13 znakowego itp. Do tego jaki wpływ mają znaki specjalne. Po prostu chcę sprawdzić jakie są realne czasy i jaki układ znaków sprawia jakie takie kłopoty łamaczowi.

 nie rozumie tego sprawdzania. jezeli sprawdzisz ile ci dany algorytm bruteforce lamie haslo 4 znakowe to nieskomplikowane dzialania matematyczne pokaza ile bedzie dzialac na 13 i innych. a ilosc dostepnych znakow do formulowania hasla jest jako parametr. algorytmy bruteforce sa proste w oszacowywaniach. troszke algorytmiki i matematyki calkowicie daja ci odpowiedz.

te algorytmy sa z reguly (jak bruteforce to bruteforce) sa klasy NP (czyli baaardzo duzej zlozonosci typu O(n!) lub O(n^n)) takze latwo oszacujesz ile bedzie lamac (srednio !) haslo danej dlugosci. zwykla wariacja z powtorzeniami, czyli szkola srednia.

znajac czas na danej dlugosci hasla dla danej ilosci znakow moze z bardzo dobrym przyblizeniem oszacowac czas lamania na swojej maszynce.

sa zdecydowanie lepsze algorytmy lamania hasel, bedace pewnymi zawezeniami bruteforca jak i calkowicie innymi ideami, znacznie bardziej zlozonymi.

----------

## Schem

 *quat wrote:*   

> nie rozumie tego sprawdzania. jezeli sprawdzisz ile ci dany algorytm bruteforce lamie haslo 4 znakowe to nieskomplikowane dzialania matematyczne pokaza ile bedzie dzialac na 13 i innych. 

 

No niby tak, ale ja jestem z wykształcenia inżynierem chemikiem i jak nie sprawdzę doświadczalnie, to się nie liczy.  :Cool: 

 *quat wrote:*   

> te algorytmy sa z reguly (jak bruteforce to bruteforce) sa klasy NP (czyli baaardzo duzej zlozonosci typu O(n!) lub O(n^n)) takze latwo oszacujesz ile bedzie lamac (srednio !) haslo danej dlugosci. zwykla wariacja z powtorzeniami, czyli szkola srednia.

 

A jak się to ma do obciążenia systemu, rodzaju pamięci i wszystkiego co jest nazywane "środowiskiem pracy"? Nie jestem informatykiem, ale wydaje mi się, że sprzęt nie do końca zachowuje się tak, jak obliczenia na papierze. Stąd zresztą testy, benchmarki itd. Spora część z nich ma ciekawe wyniki  :Smile: 

 *quat wrote:*   

> znajac czas na danej dlugosci hasla dla danej ilosci znakow moze z bardzo dobrym przyblizeniem oszacowac czas lamania na swojej maszynce.

 

Ale ja nie umiem "oszacować" ile teoretyczne łamanie będzie trwać na tym akurat sprzęcie a ile na innym. Nie jest problemem policzyć ile jest kombinacji, ale jaki to jest czas dla konkretnego procka podczas działania komputera w moim pokoju, to dla mnie za dużo kombinowania. 

Wolę zapuścić i wrócić jak skończy. Po co mam sobie komplikować życie...

Zresztą, nie zmieniajmy tematu  :Laughing:   Chciałem wiedzieć, czym to się robi a tu nic...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## quat

 *Schem wrote:*   

> A jak się to ma do obciążenia systemu, rodzaju pamięci i wszystkiego co jest nazywane "środowiskiem pracy"? Nie jestem informatykiem, ale wydaje mi się, że sprzęt nie do końca zachowuje się tak, jak obliczenia na papierze. Stąd zresztą testy, benchmarki itd. Spora część z nich ma ciekawe wyniki 

 benchmarki benchmarkami ale tutaj mowisz o algorytmie ktory jest zwykla petla, skaluje sie to swietnie z wielkoscia danych. kazdy informatyk ci to powie.  

 *Schem wrote:*   

> Ale ja nie umiem "oszacować" ile teoretyczne łamanie będzie trwać na tym akurat sprzęcie a ile na innym. Nie jest problemem policzyć ile jest kombinacji, ale jaki to jest czas dla konkretnego procka podczas działania komputera w moim pokoju, to dla mnie za dużo kombinowania.

 toz to wlasnie napisalem ci ze znajac czas trwania lamania hasla dla powiedzmy 4 znakow znasz czas dzialania (sredni) dla 10 znakowego hasla. stosujesz zwykla proporcje, to jest w chemii, bodajze pierwszy rok jak dobrze pamietam  :Wink: .

 *Schem wrote:*   

> Wolę zapuścić i wrócić jak skończy. Po co mam sobie komplikować życie...

  :Shocked:  nie wiem gdzie tu utrudnianie. skoro jestes inzynierem, jak piszesz, to powinienes sobie wlasnie ulatwiac, a po co cos liczyc (przeprowadac doswiadczenie jak wolisz) 15h jak to jest do policzenia w jakies hmm, 10 sekund. skoro interesuje ciebie tylko czas zlamania hasla a nie samo haslo.

 *Schem wrote:*   

> Zresztą, nie zmieniajmy tematu   Chciałem wiedzieć, czym to się robi a tu nic...   

 Jak umiesz programowac w dowolnym jezyku i wiesz co to petla for to mozesz sam napisac taki prog.

----------

## m@niac!

o ile dla krotkich hasel mozemy w przyblizeniu okreslic czas lamania, o tyle dla hasla np. 15znakowego obliczanie czasu jest dosc praco- i czasochlonne.

Nie mozna uzyc zwyklej proporcji, dlatego ze powstanie nam spora rozbieznosc. Strzelam ze sprawdzenie wszystkich 15znakowych kombinacji potrwa 2 dni, takie zalozenie. (Z doswiadczenia wiem ze sporo dluzej w wiekszosci przypadkow ale to tylko przyklad) Wiekszosc bruteforcow sprawdza hasla w kolejnosci alfabetycznej, wiec rozbieznosc miedzy czasem lamania hasla zaczynajacego sie na "a" a hasla skladajacego sie z tych samych znakow, ale zaczynajacego sie na "z" moze wyniesc 2 dni, a tego proporcja nam nie uwzgledni. Trzeba by wziac pod uwage ilosc znakow w naszym "alfabecie" czyli litery male i duze, znaki specjalne, cyfry itp, uwzglednic kolejnosc poszczegolnych liter w hasle, ilosc sprawdzonych hasel w ciagu sekundy i pare innych czynnikow. Dla wiekszej precyzji jeszcze mozna by sie pobawic w szacowanie spadku szybkosci lamania hasla spowodowanego podniesieniem sie temperatury w 100% obciazanego procesora  :Razz: 

----------

## HezniK

moze nie za bardzo w temacie....moze to bez roznicy na twoim wypasionym kompie...

ale pamietam kiedys jak sie łamało hasla zip metoda brute force to lepiej bylo wgrac plik łamany na ramdysk i tam łamać.

to miało przyspieszyć obliczenia. nie pamietam o ile ale mozesz sprobowac.

jak masz jadro z tmpfs (taki lepszy ram dysk) to mozesz do fstaba dopisac np.

```

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults

```

nastepnie wgrac plik do /dev/shm (czyli skopiuje ci go bezposrednio do ramu) i zobaczyc czy bedzie łamał szybciej.

----------

## Schem

 *m@niac! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie mozna uzyc zwyklej proporcji, dlatego ze powstanie nam spora rozbieznosc.
> 
> Strzelam ze sprawdzenie wszystkich 15znakowych kombinacji potrwa 2 dni, takie zalozenie. (Z doswiadczenia wiem ze sporo dluzej w wiekszosci przypadkow ale to tylko przyklad) Wiekszosc bruteforcow sprawdza hasla w kolejnosci alfabetycznej, wiec rozbieznosc miedzy czasem lamania hasla zaczynajacego sie na "a" a hasla skladajacego sie z tych samych znakow, ale zaczynajacego sie na "z" moze wyniesc 2 dni, a tego proporcja nam nie uwzgledni.

 

Jestem tego samego zdania - nie wszystko da się zrobić prostymi obliczeniami. A nawet rzeczy, które można obliczyć, najczęściej stoją w sporej rozbieżności z wynikami rzeczywistymi. 

Co do naszego przypadku, można policzyć ile zajmie złamanie hasła składającego się z samych a albo z samych z i sądzę, że da się dojść do czasu, w którym złamie nasze hasło składające się z samych małych liter. Pewnie nawet da się obilczyć ile będzie łamał hasło Ddk32id9n3;??9kdh5 ,kl.ohJ'l    Tylko to jest sakramencko dużo roboty i bynajmniej zwykłe proporcje, ani nawet krzyżowe tego nie załatwią.

 *m@niac! wrote:*   

> Trzeba by wziac pod uwage ilosc znakow w naszym "alfabecie" czyli litery male i duze, znaki specjalne, cyfry itp, uwzglednic kolejnosc poszczegolnych liter w hasle, ilosc sprawdzonych hasel w ciagu sekundy i pare innych czynnikow. Dla wiekszej precyzji jeszcze mozna by sie pobawic w szacowanie spadku szybkosci lamania hasla spowodowanego podniesieniem sie temperatury w 100% obciazanego procesora 

 

 :Laughing:   widzę, ze rozumiesz doskonale moje obawy o liczenie korzystając z matematyki szkoły średniej i proporcji, które są w chemii jeszcze w podstawówce...

Co do ułatwiania, biorąc pod uwagę te wszystkie czynniki o których mowa (a pewnie jeszcze znalazły by się inne - bo teraz zaczynamy obliczać na modelach, a model to model - mnie to w tym momencie nie interesuje, nie jestem naukowcem od stawiania tez, tylko praktykiem) to dla mnie przeprowadzenie testu jest właśnie ułatwieniem. 

A obliczać sobie mogę na podstawie wyników z reprezentatywnych próbek (przykładowych haseł) wynikających z odpowiedniego rozkładu (odpowiednia ich ilość i stopień skomplikowania), narysowanego na wykresie (i to przynajmniej z kilkoma zmiennymi - ilość znaków, ilość rodzajów znaków, kolejność w alfabecie i wielkość liter. A to wszystko od czasu)  i dobierając do tego odpowiednią krzywą. Potem wystarczy odczytać zależność i po sprawie.

Wiem, wiem - matematyk wyprowadzi wzór i po sprawie. Ale podaj mi ten wzór (oczywiście taki, żeby uwzględniał straty mocy wynikające z grzania się poszczególnych elementów, spadku napięć, "wąskiego gardła" w przepustowości systemu, różnicę czasu związaną z metodą dobierania znaków a konkretnym hasłem itp)...

Dlatego dla konkretnego hasła wolę zapuścić i dostać rzeczywisty wynik. Potem dać inne hasło i znowu dostać wynik. Wtedy mam pojęcie przy odpowiedniej ilości pomiarów. Mało dokładne, ale jednak bardziej, niż wynik proporcji.

A jak chodzi o programowanie - nie umiem. Potrafię określić co robi skrypt w C++, C i fortranie77 ale za mało mam wiadomości, żeby samodzielnie go napisać. Jestem samoukiem w tej materii, bo zaledwie liznąłem w szkołach podstawy. Więcej nie było mi potrzebne i nie każdy musi się znać na wszystkim  :Wink:  Zresztą, zadając pytanie i szukając w sieci nie wyważam otwartych drzwi. Ktoś to zrobił i udostępnił, to po co pisać od nowa? Jak mi nie będzie odpowiadać żaden z dostepnych programików, to pomyślimy.

 *HezniK wrote:*   

> moze to bez roznicy na twoim wypasionym kompie... 

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   He, he, he, fajny gość z ciebie

Pomysł z ramdyskiem nie jest głupi, choć chyba dla CPU > p100 już efektów nie przynosi wielkich. Też nie pamiętam, ale postaram się sprawdzić. Może ktoś coś wie więcej na ten temat...?

pozdrawiam

----------

## quat

 *m@niac! wrote:*   

> Nie mozna uzyc zwyklej proporcji, dlatego ze powstanie nam spora rozbieznosc.
> 
> Strzelam ze sprawdzenie wszystkich 15znakowych kombinacji potrwa 2 dni, takie zalozenie. (Z doswiadczenia wiem ze sporo dluzej w wiekszosci przypadkow ale to tylko przyklad) Wiekszosc bruteforcow sprawdza hasla w kolejnosci alfabetycznej, wiec rozbieznosc miedzy czasem lamania hasla zaczynajacego sie na "a" a hasla skladajacego sie z tych samych znakow, ale zaczynajacego sie na "z" moze wyniesc 2 dni, a tego proporcja nam nie uwzgledni.

 Niestety nie moge sie z toba zgodzic.. w tym wypadku mozna uzyc proporcji.  takze rzeczy jak oszacowywania czasu wykonywania progamow robi sie a w wypadku zwyklych petli jest na porzadku dziennym. ludzie, kto wam pozwoli wykonac cokolwiek na duzym klastrze jak nie znacie przyblizonego czasu wykonywania. juz udzielam odpowiedzi - nikt. i nie mowie o klastrach zlozonych z dwoch domowych komputerow. takie oszczacowywanie musza byc raczej dokladne, tzn. balda do kilku procent jest uznawany. ale w okolicach 20 jest niedopuszczalny i po prostu uznaja ze program jest blednie napisany.

co do sposobu pisania bruteforcow. o ile mi wiadomo, jezeli juz uzywamy takowego to go randomizujemy zeby uniezaleznic sie od alfabetu i sprawa zlatwiona. 

 *Schem wrote:*   

> Jestem tego samego zdania - nie wszystko da się zrobić prostymi obliczeniami. A nawet rzeczy, które można obliczyć, najczęściej stoją w sporej rozbieżności z wynikami rzeczywistymi. 

 ja nie napisalem ze mozna wszystko obliczyc ale ze to akurat mozna. czytac ze zrozumieniem prosze.

 *Schem wrote:*   

> Co do naszego przypadku, można policzyć ile zajmie złamanie hasła składającego się z samych a albo z samych z i sądzę, że da się dojść do czasu, w którym złamie nasze hasło składające się z samych małych liter. Pewnie nawet da się obilczyć ile będzie łamał hasło Ddk32id9n3;??9kdh5 ,kl.ohJ'l    Tylko to jest sakramencko dużo roboty i bynajmniej zwykłe proporcje, ani nawet krzyżowe tego nie załatwią.

 widac ze nie rozumiesz problemu i to kompletnie. dla komputera haslo aaaa i abcd jest rownie prawdopodobne (caly czas rozmawiamy o bruteforcie), takze piszesz rzeczy o ktorych nie masz pojecia.

 *m@niac! wrote:*   

> Trzeba by wziac pod uwage ilosc znakow w naszym "alfabecie" czyli litery male i duze, znaki specjalne, cyfry itp, uwzglednic kolejnosc poszczegolnych liter w hasle, ilosc sprawdzonych hasel w ciagu sekundy i pare innych czynnikow.

 dokladnie to napisalem, eehh.ludzie naprawde zeby wypowiadac sie trzeba pisac ze zrozumieniem. powtarzam, jest to wariacja z powtorzeniami, czyli k elementow (znakow) sposrod n (dlugosc hasla). znajac jeden przypadek, mozna oszczacowywac na dalsze.

 *Schem wrote:*   

> Dla wiekszej precyzji jeszcze mozna by sie pobawic w szacowanie spadku szybkosci lamania hasla spowodowanego podniesieniem sie temperatury w 100% obciazanego procesora 

 jak chesz to nawet mozesz brac pod uwage wiatry jakiejs babci na drugiej polkuli, ale czy to bedzie istotne to juz inna sprawa. 

 *Schem wrote:*   

> ...doskonale moje obawy o liczenie korzystając z matematyki szkoły średniej i proporcji, które są w chemii jeszcze w podstawówce...

 wbrew pozorom da sie to zastosowac i obliczyc. a to ze jest to z podstawowki...hmmm... nie bede juz komentowal.

 *Schem wrote:*   

> Co do ułatwiania, biorąc pod uwagę te wszystkie czynniki o których mowa (a pewnie jeszcze znalazły by się inne - bo teraz zaczynamy obliczać na modelach, a model to model - mnie to w tym momencie nie interesuje, nie jestem naukowcem od stawiania tez, tylko praktykiem) to dla mnie przeprowadzenie testu jest właśnie ułatwieniem.

 no na niewiedze jest lek - nauka. a na ignorancje juz niestety nie ma.

 *Schem wrote:*   

> A obliczać sobie mogę na podstawie wyników z reprezentatywnych próbek (przykładowych haseł) wynikających z odpowiedniego rozkładu (odpowiednia ich ilość i stopień skomplikowania), narysowanego na wykresie (i to przynajmniej z kilkoma zmiennymi - ilość znaków, ilość rodzajów znaków, kolejność w alfabecie i wielkość liter. A to wszystko od czasu)  i dobierając do tego odpowiednią krzywą. Potem wystarczy odczytać zależność i po sprawie.

 to jest dokladnie to co ja potrafi oszacowac. w zdecdowanie mniejszym czasie co ty przeprowadzajc swoje testy. mniemam ze wykonujesz po kilka testow na jedna probke? bo jak wykonujesz jedna to jako inzynier powienienes wiedziec jaki masz blad.

 *Schem wrote:*   

> Wiem, wiem - matematyk wyprowadzi wzór i po sprawie. Ale podaj mi ten wzór (oczywiście taki, żeby uwzględniał straty mocy wynikające z grzania się poszczególnych elementów, spadku napięć, "wąskiego gardła" w przepustowości systemu, różnicę czasu związaną z metodą dobierania znaków a konkretnym hasłem itp)...

 no oczywiscie jak uruchomisz trzy emerge i bedziesz szukac hasla i jak uruchomisz to samo szukanie bez emerge to bedziesz mial wyniki inne. jak bedzie uruchamiac w jednakowych warunkach bedziesz mial wyniki podobne. a co do tych wzorow to te rzeczy sie robi. co prawda w wiekszosci numerycznie ale to wynika glownie z rodzaju calek jakie trzeba obliczyc.

 *Schem wrote:*   

> Dlatego dla konkretnego hasła wolę zapuścić i dostać rzeczywisty wynik. Potem dać inne hasło i znowu dostać wynik. Wtedy mam pojęcie przy odpowiedniej ilości pomiarów. Mało dokładne, ale jednak bardziej, niż wynik proporcji.

 twoj komputer, twoj czas. 

 *Schem wrote:*   

> A jak chodzi o programowanie - nie umiem. Potrafię określić co robi skrypt w C++, C i fortranie77 ale za mało mam wiadomości, żeby samodzielnie go napisać. Jestem samoukiem w tej materii, bo zaledwie liznąłem w szkołach podstawy.

 w takim razie pojecia nie masz zadnego o programowaniu a jest jeden duzy dzial do oszacowywwania dlugosci dzialania algorytmow z pomoca ktorych mozna wiele rzeczy przewidziec. skoro sie na tym nie znasz to dlaczego probujesz cos twierdzic w tej materii ???? oczywiscie nie zabraniam ci mowic ze 2+2=5 bo jak lubisz to ok. tylko nie probuj przekonywac ze ty masz racje.

reasumujac. nie macie racji m@niac i Schem. komputery to w warunkach w jakich sa na to przeznaczone (czyli nie uwzgledniam duzych zmian temperatury) sa maszynami determinstycznymi w takim razie moje twierdzenia sa prawdziwe. sprawdzone, udowodnione i nie tylko przeze mnie ale przez jakies 60 lat komputeryzacji.

A skoro chcelibyscie sie czegos nauczyc to nie ignorujecie wiedzy tylko ja przyswajacie. czlowiek nie uczy sie tylko na uczelni/szkole ale nawet jak ja skonczyc. i nie trzeba byc do tego naukowcem.

z kolei jak chcesz przeprowadzic dobry test obciazeniowy kompa to masz wiele takich poczawszy od seti@home, folding@home i inne.

pozdrawiam

----------

## Schem

 *quat wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Schem wrote:*   Dla wiekszej precyzji jeszcze mozna by sie pobawic w szacowanie spadku szybkosci lamania hasla spowodowanego podniesieniem sie temperatury w 100% obciazanego procesora  jak chesz to nawet mozesz brac pod uwage wiatry jakiejs babci na drugiej polkuli, ale czy to bedzie istotne to juz inna sprawa. 
> 
>  *Schem wrote:*   Co do ułatwiania, biorąc pod uwagę te wszystkie czynniki o których mowa (a pewnie jeszcze znalazły by się inne - bo teraz zaczynamy obliczać na modelach, a model to model - mnie to w tym momencie nie interesuje, nie jestem naukowcem od stawiania tez, tylko praktykiem) to dla mnie przeprowadzenie testu jest właśnie ułatwieniem. no na niewiedze jest lek - nauka. a na ignorancje juz niestety nie ma.
> ...

 

No widzisz, tu się różnimy. Ty myślisz teoretycznie, ja praktycznie. Ty przesadzasz (wiatry) a ja się zastanawiam co ma wpływ na dany proces. Ilość operacji w czasie wykonywana przez jakiekolwiek urządzenie jest skorelowana z pewnymi zmianami energii. Energia idzie na pracę i straty w postaci m.in. produkowanego ciepła. Zatem nominalna moc obliczeniowa procesora to tylko teoria. Nie trzeba być geniuszem i mieć rozległej wiedzy z informatyki, algorytmów i rachunku prawdopodobieństwa, żeby móc przewidzieć taką rzecz. Ale inną parą kaloszy jest dokładne tego oszacowanie. Jeżeli pomijasz taki aspekt sprawy przyrównując go do wiatrów jakiejś babci po drugiej stronie kuli ziemskiej, znaczy to tyle, że się nad tym nie zastanawiałeś. Być może masz rację i jest to pomijalne, ale być może nie. Udowodnisz to? Najprościej jest zastosować obliczenia, które pomijają wszelkie sprawy, które mogą te obliczenia skomplikować. I to jest właśnie model. Czyli zakładasz, że procesor się nie grzeje, napięcie jest stałe a całość działa w próżni itp...

A ja chcę znać wynik tego procesu w warunkach realnych. Tu jest podstawowa różnica pomiędzy doświadczeniem a teoretycznym działaniem matematycznym. Obrażasz mnie, nazywając mnie ignorantem tylko dlatego, że interesuje mnie praktyczny aspekt, a nie działania matematyczne na modelu. A co by było, gdybym ja nazwał ignorantem Ciebie, ponieważ uważasz, że tylko Ty masz rację, nikt się nie zna i do tego jeszcze kogo obchodzą "wiatry jakiejś babci"? Oczywiście tego nie zrobię, bo nie jestem zainteresowany wzajemnym obrażaniem się i obrzucaniu mięsem...

 *quat wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Schem wrote:*   A obliczać sobie mogę na podstawie wyników z reprezentatywnych próbek (przykładowych haseł) wynikających z odpowiedniego rozkładu (odpowiednia ich ilość i stopień skomplikowania), narysowanego na wykresie (i to przynajmniej z kilkoma zmiennymi - ilość znaków, ilość rodzajów znaków, kolejność w alfabecie i wielkość liter. A to wszystko od czasu)  i dobierając do tego odpowiednią krzywą. Potem wystarczy odczytać zależność i po sprawie. to jest dokladnie to co ja potrafi oszacowac. w zdecdowanie mniejszym czasie co ty przeprowadzajc swoje testy. mniemam ze wykonujesz po kilka testow na jedna probke? bo jak wykonujesz jedna to jako inzynier powienienes wiedziec jaki masz blad.
> 
> 

 

Bardzo zabolał Cię ten inżynier, widzę. A ja tego nie powiedziałem, żeby się chwalić i ważniejszą częścią tego stwierdzenia jest to, że chemik (w rozumieniu, że mam zboczenie zawodowe do praktyki i doświadczeń). Bo po prostu wiem, że praktyka różni się od teorii i to jest siła napędowa postępu. Gdyby wszystko było tak jak nam wychodzi z obliczeń, to siedzielibyśmy dalej w jaskiniach. Większość wynalazków pojawiła się dlatego, że coś się komuś nie zgadzało, albo przypadkowo zmieniły mu się warunki testowe. I potem jeszcze potrafił to wytłumaczyć. Oblicz sobie, przeprowadź test a potem pomyśl, skąd różnica. Ja jestem zainteresowany w tej chwili testem i różnica nie jest mi potrzebna.

A jeżeli potrafisz oszacować (co to znaczy i jakie to przybliżenie w procentach?) w zdecydowanie mniejszym czasie, to co wyjdzie podczas testów o których ja mówię, to myślę, że jesteś kandydatem na Nobla. Powodzenia.

Jeżeli interesuje Cię przedział ufności albo inne wyrażenie na jakikolwiek rodzaj błędu, to nawet jako profesor a nie inżynier nie uda ci się tego określić "jak wykonujesz jedną" (pewnie chodzi o pojedyncze badanie próbki?) Bo wtedy wartość otrzymana może być nawet nie podobna do wartości rzeczywistej. Przy kilku testach na jednej próbce błąd może być rzędu otrzymanej wartości. Przy kilkunastu, z reguły jest o rząd wielkości mniejszy. Dlatego, jeżeli jesteś w stanie podać dokładny wynik przeprowadzając proste obliczenia - szacunek... Bo wtedy możesz podać błąd opierając się na metodzie różniczki zupełnej i wierząc, że każda poszczególna wartość podstawiana do wzoru obarczona jest jakimś skończonym błędem. Na wartość tego błędu ma z reguły wpływ tylko jedna z nich. Ta o najwyższym błędzie. Reszta jest pomijalna i to jest baaaardzo duże przybliżenie nie mające nic wspólnego z warunkami rzeczywistymi.

 *quat wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Schem wrote:*   A jak chodzi o programowanie - nie umiem. Potrafię określić co robi skrypt w C++, C i fortranie77 ale za mało mam wiadomości, żeby samodzielnie go napisać. Jestem samoukiem w tej materii, bo zaledwie liznąłem w szkołach podstawy. w takim razie pojecia nie masz zadnego o programowaniu a jest jeden duzy dzial do oszacowywwania dlugosci dzialania algorytmow z pomoca ktorych mozna wiele rzeczy przewidziec. skoro sie na tym nie znasz to dlaczego probujesz cos twierdzic w tej materii ???? oczywiscie nie zabraniam ci mowic ze 2+2=5 bo jak lubisz to ok. tylko nie probuj przekonywac ze ty masz racje.
> 
> reasumujac. nie macie racji m@niac i Schem. komputery to w warunkach w jakich sa na to przeznaczone (czyli nie uwzgledniam duzych zmian temperatury) sa maszynami determinstycznymi w takim razie moje twierdzenia sa prawdziwe. sprawdzone, udowodnione i nie tylko przeze mnie ale przez jakies 60 lat komputeryzacji.
> ...

 

Do tego odniosłem się wyżej... Dla Ciebie każda wątpliwość jest ględzeniem lamerów albo herezją... A ja po prostu zastanawiam się ile naprawdę ma to wspólnego z rzeczywistością. Przekonasz mnie dopiero jak obliczone przez ciebie czasy będą miały błąd wielkości 1% i pokryją się z moimi testami. Skoro się tak na tym znasz to podaj proszę nazwę tego programu, o który mi chodzi, wyniki i zakończmy temat

pozdrawiam

----------

## quat

jezli cie obrazilem to przepraszam ale nie bylo to w mojej intencji. niestety nie zgadzamy sie ale to akurat nie szkodzi. 

nie mialem intencji obrazanie ani obrzucania nikogo miesiem. 

podsumowujac. nie zgadzam sie z Toba ani m@niakiem. Opieram to na swoim doswiadczeniu zawodowym.

ale nic nie stoi na przeszkodzi jak mi udowodnisz ze nie mam racji  :Very Happy: 

uwazam ze temat jest zakonczony. program taki mozesz napisac sam. to swietne cwiczenie. oczywiscie moge Ci pomoc. to jest na prawde kwestia kilku linijek.

pozdrawiam i zycze powodzenia w lamaniu hasel.

ps. ale bardzo odbieglismy od tematu. przypomina mi sie watek o zarowce ktory pojawil sie na liscie ostatnio...

----------

## Schem

 *quat wrote:*   

> jezli cie obrazilem to przepraszam ale nie bylo to w mojej intencji. niestety nie zgadzamy sie ale to akurat nie szkodzi. 
> 
> nie mialem intencji obrazanie ani obrzucania nikogo miesiem. 

 

No i bardzo się cieszę  :Wink:  Miło jak rozmowa nie odbiega od cywilizowanych kanonów...

 *quat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> podsumowujac. nie zgadzam sie z Toba ani m@niakiem. Opieram to na swoim doswiadczeniu zawodowym.
> 
> ale nic nie stoi na przeszkodzi jak mi udowodnisz ze nie mam racji 
> ...

 

niestety, sam go sobie nie napiszę, bo nie wiem jak  :Wink:   Choć chętnie bym to zrobił... tylko nie wiem jak chcesz mi w tym pomóc, bo na czytanie podręcznika programowania to będę miał czas na urlopie w lipcu i około końca września, bo wtedy kończę pewien projekt w pracy i będę luźniejszy  :Wink: 

Liczyć nie chcę, bo to nie było zamierzeniem.

Ale z przyjemnością zastosuję swój sprzęt i zadbam o powtarzalność. Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowany pomocą, to ja chętnie takie doświadczenie zrobiłbym. 

Z czystej ciekawości. Zobaczymy na ile matematyka i warunki rzeczywiste się pokrywają  :Very Happy: 

 A za jakiś czas zamierzam kupić AMD64, to powtórzę testy.

pozdrawiam

P.S. Wątek o żarówce jest OK. Choć do nas nie zawitali goście od zamykania wątków, dublowania, wyrzucania z listy/forum, przywracania z powrotem, upominania, że to nie to forum itd...

----------

